

When and how much should you invest in process or tools? Use "five whys" to figure it out - eries
http://startuplessonslearned.blogspot.com/2008/11/five-whys.html

======
adamc
Thanks, I really enjoyed that piece. For those of us who don't work in
startups... I think the five whys often founder on political reefs. People
learn to stop asking questions that will embarrass their superiors. (This is
one of the reasons startups can be so much more effective.)

